# Phrag. Franz Glanz -- stripes



## SlipperFan (Oct 25, 2008)

My favorite Franz & one of my favorite Phrags.
Franz Glanz = besseae ‘Winter Sun’ x richteri ‘Green Giant’


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 25, 2008)

Very delicate shape and colours!!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## nikv (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the stitching along the pouch!


----------



## Candace (Oct 25, 2008)

I like the unusual coloration of this one.


----------



## John M (Oct 25, 2008)

I like this one a lot!


----------



## Gilda (Oct 25, 2008)

:clap:Very different, kinda like a candy stripe phal !


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 25, 2008)

No question as to why this is a favorite! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Oct 25, 2008)

Gorgeous! Breath keeping! I really like the presentation and the stripes...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 25, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## Hera (Oct 25, 2008)

Beautiful photography! I like.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2008)

Wonderful flower and photo!


----------



## Roy (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice, different and easy on the eye.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 26, 2008)

perfect color composition (for my taste) !!!! very nice design on that flower and fine shape; Great!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 26, 2008)

I like that too! I love the rim to that pouch


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 26, 2008)

Another awesome photo Dot!


----------



## Bodil (Oct 26, 2008)

:clap:Wonderful photo


SlipperFan said:


> My favorite Franz & one of my favorite Phrags.
> Franz Glanz = besseae ‘Winter Sun’ x richteri ‘Green Giant’


----------



## Kevin (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice and very interesting. What does besseae 'Winter Sun' look like? I'm wondering how it gets that different colour and look. Is this besseae a flavum?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 26, 2008)

Kevin said:


> Nice and very interesting. What does besseae 'Winter Sun' look like? I'm wondering how it gets that different colour and look. Is this besseae a flavum?


I'm pretty sure that "Winter Sun" is a flavum. Hence the yellow on this hybrid. I have a couple of others with the same name, and they are both yellow. This one has the most red on it.


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 27, 2008)

That is just amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heather (Oct 27, 2008)

Great striping!


----------



## john mickel (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi - Whats your temp range for this beauty - thanks John - also water schedule


----------



## NYEric (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a nice one. Yay besseae hybrids! I bet people were waiting for that one!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 27, 2008)

john mickel said:


> Hi - Whats your temp range for this beauty - thanks John - also water schedule


It's been outside for the Summer -- range 40ºF to +90ºF. Now it's inside where it get to about 65 at night and about 72 during the day. I water my Phrags 2x per week.


----------



## Rayb (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice Dot. Looks great


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> I'm pretty sure that "Winter Sun" is a flavum. Hence the yellow on this hybrid. I have a couple of others with the same name, and they are both yellow. This one has the most red on it.



If besseae 'Winter Sun' is a flavum, shouldn't it read besseae v. flavum 'Winter Sun'? Perhaps it wasn't written on the tag, but it can make things a but confusing if accruate names are not used. Not that it's your fault, just saying. Nice flower anyway, though.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe the assumption was that everyone knows that Winter Sun is a flavum?

Probably, I should fix the tag, although I generally like to leave the tag as is, and maybe make a note on my list.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 1, 2008)

I, personally, have never heard of besseae 'Winter Sun'. By the name, though, it doesn't shout *bright red*, so I guess one could assume it's a flavum. And never assume anything. There are many beginners here, and not all of us are 'experts' either, so the more info the better!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 1, 2008)

Kevin said:


> I, personally, have never heard of besseae 'Winter Sun'. By the name, though, it doesn't shout *bright red*, so I guess one could assume it's a flavum. And never assume anything. There are many beginners here, and not all of us are 'experts' either, so the more info the better!


Well, I was talking about the person who made the cross/tag, that they might have thought everyone knew that Winter Sun was a flavum. I did not have in nind folks here on this forum when I made that statement.

Try a google with "Phrag besseae Winter Sun" and see what you get.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 1, 2008)

A prefect Phrag for a prefect woman


----------



## Corbin (Nov 1, 2008)

I like the subtle coloration.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2008)

SlipperFan said:


> Well, I was talking about the person who made the cross/tag, that they might have thought everyone knew that Winter Sun was a flavum. I did not have in nind folks here on this forum when I made that statement.
> 
> Try a google with "Phrag besseae Winter Sun" and see what you get.



Yeah, sorry, I didn't mean to that, but meant it as a general statement that it is always good to include as much info as possible. There is also the possiblility that 'Winter Sun' is a cross of a flavum with a regular besseae, right? Has this been done before? Then, you couldn't call it a flavum, but it would still be pale.


----------

